# Guitar Hero - I hate that game



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

The game "Guitar Hero" irritates the living daylights out of me. :angry: 

I am willing to admit I might be over-reacting but it seems to me that if you want to play guitar... practice the guitar...don't play a video game.

All I see is a future of people talking about how great a guitar player they are and all they REALLY know is a video game.

If this works out what instrument will they go after next and put into a video game for all to claim mastery of that never even TOUCHED the real instrument.

OK, rant over; I needed to get that out.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

laugh. Yeah I dont get it either, and dont play video games much. buuut.....

Im in my 'mid-40s'. When I was growing up, Atari was the big game console. 'Space Invaders' was big at the new arcade. Asteroids, intellevision, you get my drift.










You get over it right? Not so fast. I know people who play *alot* of video games, and all I can do is shake my head in mild bemusement. The current generation is very serious about it - make no mistake gaming is very... very big business.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28101518/

But. Its just a game. Music? I dont think video music players are any sort of cultural threat. In fact, i am of the school that thinks the more people that get serious about music - whatever the source vector - the better. You dont think that someone who is seriously grooving on guitar hero will not perhaps reach out for a real axe and an amp, or try to learn new chords and 'fingering'?

Let the music play my friend.

I say... pull down your pants and slide on the ice.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

It's just a video game aims for kid and teenage. I more prefer my kid play GUitar Hero rather than Silent Hill or whatever use gun and grenade. In more advance, you even can game online and play as a whole band.

Hope in the future there will be a clone of music game with classical music as the main theme.

This video quite funny, advertisement from Guitar World Magazine :


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Bravo, SPR! Couldn't have said it better.

I'm just a few years younger than you... but I too grew up on the Atari 2600 and Intellivision (with the first _speech synthesizer_ on a video game console!) and I am still an occasional gamer. (*Fallout 3*, people! Great 40's music + post-apocalyptic world = box full of awesome!)

As for Guitar Hero, I don't know anyone who plays the game who equates it to actual guitar playing ability, so no worries there. (The drums on Rock Band are another story though; especially if you buy REAL drum synth pads instead of the crappy ones that come with it... you can actually develop a bit of skill.)


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

wow, game music is already very serious done. the Final Fantasy game franchise from Square-Enix has gone to orchestra several times.

FF 7 - One Winged Angel





FF 7 - Main theme





FF8 - Liberi Fatali





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_Symphonic_Suite#Symphonic_Suite_Final_Fantasy

I think it's a success music medium for younger generation.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with SPR, any medium that lets the young play music, even if it is a video game is good. There are so many violent games out there, playing an instrument albeit in a game has got to be better. Who knows after playing Guitar Hero someone might decide to learn to play the real thing. It might irritate some people but better that than loud noises of people shooting and killing.


Margaret


----------



## anephric (Dec 13, 2008)

> wow, game music is already very serious done. the Final Fantasy game franchise from Square-Enix has gone to orchestra several times.


I use to enjoy the FF music a great deal but now find a lot of it very thin and almost contrived. I don't know if its the arrangements or what but it seems more like wallpaper than an attempt at interesting music.

On the other hand - Elliot Goldenthal's music for the FF movie was some of the most unrelenting music to come out of a movie theater in the last 15 years. The LSO with an augmented brass section is something that should be done on a more regular basis


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

but of course the music in video games composed in purpose to serve specific events in the game. this may be explain your assestment that it is thin and almost contrived.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

OP has the truth under control.


----------



## Evan (Dec 2, 2008)

WalterJ said:


> The game "Guitar Hero" irritates the living daylights out of me. :angry:
> 
> I am willing to admit I might be over-reacting but it seems to me that if you want to play guitar... practice the guitar...don't play a video game.
> 
> ...


Amen. !!


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry I didn’t get back to this sooner, between Christmas shopping, ice storms (1 inch of ice all over everything) followed by 2 big snow storms (total 1.5 feet) I have not had much time

Well I do suppose Guitar Hero is a better option than the majority of blow-em-up kill em all video games out there but it STILL irritates the living daylights out of me. I was out shopping yesterday and there it was big as life staring me in the face and I tried to look at it differently but it still just plain bugs me. 

I do have a question of those that responded; how many of you are guitar players?

And if we are talking old and basing it on video games, I go back to before ColecoVision. I can remember a day back when there were only pin ball machines....without video displays and LEDs.... now THAT'S old


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

While I am of this generation of gamers( but starting to grow out of it, well more like moving from consoles to computer) and do like the kill, kill!!! games. 

I think that GuitarHero and RockBand are helping to contribute a serious interest in music in someone who might've otherwised not have given it a second thought.

But personally I'll agree with WalterJ and find the games obnoxious, but that's probably because I play the real deal!!!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I find nothing related to play real guitar and play guitar heroes. it is just a game for fun and positively it is opens up music for the gamers. I think if all the music in Guitar Hero or Rockband changed to classical music then different opinion will be speaks up. 

the analogy maybe like I can't learn how to drive a car by playing Grand Turismo III.


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

jurianbai said:


> I find nothing related to play real guitar and play guitar heroes. it is just a game for fun and positively it is opens up music for the gamers. I think if all the music in Guitar Hero or Rockband changed to classical music then different opinion will be speaks up.
> 
> the analogy maybe like I can't learn how to drive a car by playing Grand Turismo III.


EXACTLY!!!! It is not related to playing real guitar but you are still a "Guitar Hero" so you have no need to learn the guitar

Unlike a car we pretty much need to learn to drive here in the US to get around and you're right you will not learn it from Grand Turismo III (which I have no CLUE as to what that is)

And you most certainly will not learn to play guitar from guitar hero but you do not need to learn guitar so instead of actually learning the instrument all you need to do to be a cool guitar player is play guitar hero, and I am just waiting for a guitar hero album. And if it ever changes to classical guitar, please stop the planet I want to get off. I am struggling to reach my past level of mediocrity with Classical Guitar I don't need Guitar Hero the Classical version.... but then I doubt that will ever happen.

But I will likely get over it and even though it does irk me I am not loosing sleep over this, but I am loosing precious practice time since I am here posting about it instead of practicing. Must go and practice now...the real thing...not the video game.


----------



## dumbass2311 (Jan 17, 2009)

You're right! Guitar Hero is a very dumb game. In fact, I hate it. An insult.


----------



## leadmx (Jan 26, 2009)

You guys and gals are great. Truth is you are all right. I sit and play Guitar hero with the kids and it has nothing what-so-ever to do with playing a real guitar. That being said, since we bought the game my 11 year old daughter as since bought a guitar and is learning the real thing. An intrest brought on by that "dumb" game. She ( who is as white as you get) also is learning rythm and to feel diffrent types of beats and times. My son who as natural rythm, but to young to play most instruments, has found an outlet to practice. Plus they are both learning to listen to different parts. One can play bass while one plays lead. I wish they had more music I like on the game but it wasn't designed for me. I think the WII is coming out with something with classical music and other instruments. Haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

leadmx said:


> You guys and gals are great. Truth is you are all right. I sit and play Guitar hero with the kids and it has nothing what-so-ever to do with playing a real guitar. That being said, since we bought the game my 11 year old daughter as since bought a guitar and is learning the real thing. An intrest brought on by that "dumb" game. She ( who is as white as you get) also is learning rythm and to feel diffrent types of beats and times. My son who as natural rythm, but to young to play most instruments, has found an outlet to practice. Plus they are both learning to listen to different parts. One can play bass while one plays lead. I wish they had more music I like on the game but it wasn't designed for me. I think the WII is coming out with something with classical music and other instruments. Haven't seen it yet though.


I enjoy playing the game as well, leadmx. I have no interest in learning how to play a real guitar, but it's a pretty good game if you've got a good internal rhythm of when to hit the notes and how to go about hitting them.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I know one thing that was frustrating. The last time I went to Walmart to buy this
new game Bejeweled Twist, I had to fight my way to get to the computers because
there were about five Guitar Hero games going on. I thought to myself," What 
would I do with such a game since I all ready play the real thing. I remember the 
pinball machines too back in the 70's. My favorite game is Bejeweled 1-3 because I 
can play a pretty game and listen to the music and some of it is weird and also
beautiful.
judy tooley


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

WalterJ said:


> it seems to me that if you want to play guitar... practice the guitar...don't play a video game


I couldn't agree more. It's more surrogate reality for modern drones. Play an instrument, start a garden, meet some people... video games are a dead end.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Guitar Hero was fun for the first few weeks, then it became dull.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ 
yeah, it does that, it's better and funner to just learn the real thing


----------



## Arnold Schoenberg (Mar 1, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's more surrogate reality for modern drones. Play an instrument, start a garden, meet some people... video games are a dead end.


Guitar Hero is not marketed as an _alternative_ to the guitar! It's just a game at the end of the day. For example, Call of Duty 4 is not marketed as an alternative to the army! If you were to use the same logic with that you might just as well say 'join the army instead of wasting your life away pretending to shoot people'!


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been playing real guitar for 19 years and can't even play Guitar Hero.

The game is really stupid and so is the music they use. Really lame. It's just a huge money making thing anyway. People who have no intellect and no taste in music play that game, because they lack the necessary understanding to comprehend more intelligent and complex music.

In other words, the game is for the totally ignorant masses that buy into unintelligent, money hungry gaming market. These people are just another reason why I stay indoors.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

My grandson became obsessed with Guitar Hero, and now he is learning the guitar.


----------



## Arnold Schoenberg (Mar 1, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> I've been playing real guitar for 19 years and can't even play Guitar Hero.


That statement just further proves that the two are not even related!



JTech82 said:


> The game is really stupid and so is the music they use. Really lame.


Whether or not the game is stupid is _your_ opinion, but the vast majority of the music on it is either a landmark in the genre or a hugely recognised masterpiece. Black Sabbath mean anything to you?



JTech82 said:


> It's just a huge money making thing anyway.


Isn't everything? *Including* most of classical music?



JTech82 said:


> People who have no intellect and no taste in music play that game, because they lack the necessary understanding to comprehend more intelligent and complex music.


I don't want to give this statement any more attention than it deserves, becuase quite frankly, it is a sweeping statement that probably doesn't relate to *most* of the people that play the game. I like the game and the music on it. I also like Berg, Bach and Helena Gough, which are three completely different comlpex genres/sub-genres.



JTech82 said:


> In other words, the game is for the totally ignorant masses that buy into unintelligent, money hungry gaming market. These people are just another reason why I stay indoors.


Think about that statement *every* time you buy a CD, or listen to music of any form. *Most* things in life are for the purpose of making money, but if you are buying into it, and you enjoy it, then what's the problem?

Have fun indoors


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

As I do work in the IT field, I get a lot of greif because I am not a gamer, seems like a waste of time!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> I've been playing real guitar for 19 years and can't even play Guitar Hero.
> 
> The game is really stupid and so is the music they use. Really lame. It's just a huge money making thing anyway. People who have no intellect and no taste in music play that game, because they lack the necessary understanding to comprehend more intelligent and complex music.
> 
> In other words, the game is for the totally ignorant masses that buy into unintelligent, money hungry gaming market. These people are just another reason why I stay indoors.


Yikes. The amount of ignorance on display here is astounding.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

PartisanRanger said:


> Yikes. The amount of ignorance on display here is astounding.


I agree. Very ignorant.


----------

